
Optical Mouse Cam (2010) - JTxt
https://www.bidouille.org/hack/mousecam
======
JTxt
TIL: the optical mouse works by taking a picture of the desk surface and does
Optical Flow with the previous capture to get relative position.

The result reminded me of the old Logitech Scanman handheld scanner. except
that had a 1d light sensor (like a flatbed scanner) and a radial encoder
attached a to a roller to advance the scan lines down and the user pulled it
down. (kind of like a 1d mechanical mouse.) I had a ton of fun with that
growing up.

